# This has to be made right.



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Judge Orders Detroit Man To Pay $30K In Child Support — Even Though He’s Not The Father « CBS Detroit


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't think he should have to pay but I also don't like the fact that he knew about the order since the 90's and didn't do anything about it until now. He had time where he could have fought it, he didn't and got declared the father by default because he didn't fight it.
I agree that he should have taken it seriously. If he had he wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I don't think he should have to pay but I also don't like the fact that he knew about the order since the 90's and didn't do anything about it until now. He had time where he could have fought it, he didn't and got declared the father by default because he didn't fight it.
> I agree that he should have taken it seriously. If he had he wouldn't be in this mess.


The special process server lied he had served him he was in jail at the time and proved it.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I don't think he should have to pay but I also don't like the fact that he knew about the order since the 90's and didn't do anything about it until now. He had time where he could have fought it, he didn't *and got declared the father by default because he didn't fight it*.
> I agree that he should have taken it seriously. If he had he wouldn't be in this mess.


The negative DNA test should have been the end of it. Full stop. The fact that a man would have to fight paternity by default when it is already proven by DNA that he is not...ludicrous.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

tom67 said:


> The special process server lied he had served him he was in jail at the time and proved it.


There are other articles that say he knew when he got pulled over in the early 90s and found out about the warrant. He says he didn't do anything about it then because he had just gotten out of jail.
I don't think he should owe the money, I just think he has fault in what happened here too.

ETA- DNA test wasn't taken until 2013.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Judge says man must pay $30K in child support for kid who is not his - WXYZ.com

In this article he explains that he did fight this in the 90s.
The court knows who the real father is and are NOT going after him.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Why aren't they going after the woman for paternity fraud???
Yeah we know.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't think that the court can go after the real father now since he was not on the case earlier. It's a strange situation.

The court just wants the state to be reimbursed.

Yes, the guy did not take care of the case when he should have. But he also should not be made to pay as the child is not his.

I hope he wins this.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I don't think that the court can go after the real father now since he was not on the case earlier. It's a strange situation.
> 
> The court just wants the state to be reimbursed.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree:
Court wants it's $$$


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

It is wrong and I hope he wins but the guy had three YEARS after knowing he was falsely pointed as the father to do something about it. Ignoring problems doesn't make them go away. But 30K is a big fine for being stupid and lazy.


----------



## Angelou (Oct 21, 2014)

:scratchhead:


----------



## AlisonBlaire (Feb 5, 2015)

This is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

AlisonBlaire said:


> This is just wrong on so many levels.


Yep you have to love the admiralty/equity court on steroids.
That is what family law is and Guido needs his juice.
Why do you think the day the charter of the bank of the united states ended the English attacked washington.

Traditionally it was called the second revolution now they call it the war of 1812.
Article 3 courts.
It's not happening.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

The frustrating part about this is that there usually is no follow up to many of these types of cases. Stories like this one suddenly appear because it raises the ire of readers and eyeballs are focused on the information source that provided it and revenue is generated. If these stories are true, you would think that the provider of this story would again be willing to publish an update, unless of course that update turns out to be anti-climactic and deemed not sensational enough to again attract eyeballs and thus not likely to again generate revenue. 

So much for the press' responsibility towards its readers and the truth. In the end, money trumps everything, just as it trumps justice when the State wants to get paid no matter if innocents end up paying for it.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Another great video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wlfBIIzjMs


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

This taken from another site..



> “I had no knowledge that I had a child support case against me," he says.
> 
> So why was there a case at all?
> 
> ...


2 minute video.. Pay child support for a kid that is not yours or go to jail 

Crazy this can still happen in the United States.. I can not imagine the sheer outrage and ANGER of this sort of injustice being put upon anyone.... men need to rise up & fight these laws...DNA should be the end of this...why does this mother get off scot free -while he may go to JAIL .... disgraceful... 

Men have a role here too.. be more selective in who they sleep with.. to avoid your name being wrongly put on a birth certificate.. It boggles my mind why they don't mandatory test this -with as much casual sex as we have in society today.. seems the laws have not caught up with the culture -for justices sake.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Under normal circumstances, an appeal to the local Court of Appeals, along with a DNA paternity test, would get the child's Mother in a world of crap, inclusive of a likely criminal indictment; thereby causing some serious legal problems for the original trial judge.

Generally, appeals are extremely expensive propositions. But the ACLU should jump all over this with absolutely no charge to the father!*


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *
> Generally, appeals are extremely expensive propositions. But the ACLU should jump all over this with absolutely no charge to the father!*


doubt the aclu touches this with a ten foot pole....


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

naiveonedave said:


> doubt the aclu touches this with a ten foot pole....


:iagree:


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

He had his day in court. The guy said he told all the people in court for every motion hearing he attended he wasn't the dad. So he did fight the CS. And he lost. Maybe he had a basis for appeal and maybe he didn't. Then he disregarded the order for years. 

The delay was not in the CS case, the delay was in the contempt case. He might not have known he was being held in contempt but he clearly knew he was being charged with support. You only get so long to fix a CS order and he didn't. Now he's crying.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

Pluto2 said:


> He had his day in court. The guy said he told all the people in court for every motion hearing he attended he wasn't the dad. So he did fight the CS. And he lost. Maybe he had a basis for appeal and maybe he didn't. Then he disregarded the order for years.
> 
> The delay was not in the CS case, the delay was in the contempt case. He might not have known he was being held in contempt but he clearly knew he was being charged with support. You only get so long to fix a CS order and he didn't. Now he's crying.


meh - its a gross miscarriage of justice, i think i would consider not paying either


----------

